# Major Procedure vs Minor Procedure



## jodie_cave (Aug 26, 2009)

We are having a debate with our office. How is a procedure defined as "major" or "minor"? Is this determined only by the amount of global days for a specific procedure or is there another way to determine this?
Any documentation to support the correct answer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 26, 2009)

It is determined by the amount of global days. Check you carrier's because they might have different global days for the minor procedures. 
_The postoperative period depends on whether the surgery is major or minor. If a surgery is
major, the postoperative period is 90 days. However, the postoperative period for minor
surgeries and endoscopies is either zero or 10 days._

http://www.lamedicare.com/provider/medguide/glossary1.pdf


----------

